
Turning Ideas Into Dollars - python_kiss
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_09/b4023105.htm?campaign_id=rss_daily
======
python_kiss
From the article: "Most attempts at innovation fail to generate enough
payback. Payback means one thing-cash". In an earlier post on news.ycomb I
suggested that a business is not a business if it does not generate money. The
authors of the book "PayBack" insist that any innovation is pointless unless
it leads to profit. I know a lot of people on this site are startup
(co)founders; so I would like to encourage everyone to take a little time to
atleast ramp up a business plan other than one that involves Google's adsense
:)

